# Driving myself crazy - pregnancy after a preemie



## Dinah93

DD was born at 28+0 weighing 1lb 15oz 2 years ago, and today I'm 22 weeks with baby 2, a surprise but very wanted. I feel like I'm driving myself crazy with worry about another preemie, its a boy this time and I know they don't do as well as girls in the nicu. I'm finding the unknown very hard, and I'm worrying all the time, which doesn't help my blood pressure which is what caused DD to come early so I do know I need to try to relax to keep it lower. My chirpy obstetrician has given me a greater than 50-50 chance of delivering before 30 weeks again. How did anyone else stay sane the second time?


----------



## sunnylove

I don't have much advice except hugs!! And boys do fine in NICU. My 26 weeker was a boy and he did AMAZING. :)


----------



## 25weeker

It is stressful being pregnant after a prem but it will be so worth it when your lo is here. I think I spent quite a long time in denial I was pregnant to stop myself going crazy.

Try not to worry if its a boy it will do worse in Nicu as that is def not always the case.

I hope the next 18 weeks go quickly.


----------



## AP

I just took things week by week, once I was past that milestone it did get easier! :hugs:


----------



## Srrme

I have had a 28.6 weeker and 35 weeker in the NICU and they did very well! :) I went on to deliver a 38.4 weeker after them. Just hang in there!!


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm also pregnant again! Last time I gave birth to my son at 32 weeks, who did exceptionally well in the NICU. The doctors would always tell when they come by to check up on him that they wished all babies were easy like him! He was just a grower feeder. I had it the easy way, but definitely do not want to go through this again! I am 26 weeks now and I'm counting the weeks to when I reach 32 weeks. If I get pass the 32 week mark, I am going to let out a sigh of relief!

I didnt have any complications last time though, no high bp, I had GD but it was well under control. He just came unexpectedly and they found that I had a bacterial infection that was undiscovered. 

So far my doctor labeled this pregnancy as "normal" unless something unexpected were to occur again. He's giving me progesterone pills to help with preventing preterm labor so hoping that will help keep him in to at least 37 weeks. He also said no sex starting at 20 weeks but as soon as he said that my dh and I refrained from sex altogether even though I was only 8 weeks at the time lol. Its just a waiting a game now, nothing more I can do except keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dinah93

Thanks for the replies. Have a growth scan on Friday which I'm really looking forward to as if it shows the baby is still on track it will be a huge relief, however since my bp has been in the 145/110 region for a week now I think he'll have slowed down. Taking hubby to see my consultant as my bp is too high and I NEED him to listen and do something before its too late.


----------



## Cheska

Hi dinah, I remember you from a bp thread when you were preg last time. 

I've got a growth scan Friday too and having a 24hour bp monitor on. 

Hope all goes well and that your lo is on track for gestation. Also hope you get some help with bp. Guessing your already on medication for it?


----------



## Dinah93

Labetalol 300mg 3x a day. It's not enough as bp currently around 140/105 most of the time. Growth scan in an hour. So nervous its untrue. Congratulations on your bump, how many weeks are you?


----------



## Cheska

31+1 today. Scan summary - growth is starting to slow, baby measures around 29 weeks. Everything else is still looking good for the moment, Doppler and fluid. They want me back Friday to repeat these and make sure all still ok. Keeping everything crossed.

I'm on nifedipine. It's a slower release one and so far has seemed to work ok. Its been creeping up recently so they have increased my dose so we will see what this monitor comes back with next week. 

How did you get on today? X


----------



## Dinah93

Growth scan went fairly well, he's still in the normal range but has fallen slightly from his curve. Fluid and cord both doing well. Another scan in 2 weeks at 26+1. BP was a fun 156/114 at the hospital so they've thrown in 250mg methyldopa twice a day, unusual choice as apparently it can take 2 weeks to become effective. Nifedipine did a great job of bringing down my bp last time, but it had the side effect of horrendous migraines :( Really glad yours was mostly positive too, sounds like we had similar results, I'm just a bit earlier in the process!


----------



## Cheska

Fingers crossed for two weeks time! What hospital you at? Do you feel confident with your consultant? 

I know how difficult it is to chill when that's what would be best for us. My mind is in overdrive now. Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Dinah93

So far Methyldopa having no effect at all! BP still rarely under 140/100. If it's still up by the middle of the week I'll be back in contact with my obstetrician. 

I'm in the UK, at North Tees. The Senior Neonatologist is absolutely brilliant and I'd follow him anywhere in the country with my preemie, so there was no question of me going to another hospital as if I have another early baby I want him under this doctors care.


----------



## Cheska

Methydopa didn't do anything for me either. Hope they find something to bring it down soon! 

Have they given an estimated weight for baby? My apologies if you have already said. 

I'm so anxious a lot of the time I feel very nauseous and sometimes like I can't catch my breathe. I don't know what to do!?


----------



## LittleMum

Cheska said:


> Methydopa didn't do anything for me either. Hope they find something to bring it down soon!
> 
> Have they given an estimated weight for baby? My apologies if you have already said.
> 
> I'm so anxious a lot of the time I feel very nauseous and sometimes like I can't catch my breathe. I don't know what to do!?

I felt like this for the first 3 weeks of realising things were going seriously wrong, neither of us could sleep, hubby was having nightmares etc but now we've kind of just got used to it!

My DD was an IUGR baby as I had severe pre eclampsia (protein in urine type) but she made it til 38 weeks! She was only on the 2nd percentile but didn't need special care as was 5lb 8oz. 

This time round they realised something was up at 28 weeks, baby's growth started to slow (especially in abdomen) and Doppler readings were poor. 
My blood flow to placenta is fine but flow from placenta to baby is nowhere near what it should be (not even registering on the charts)
My BP is fine and so is urine so this is a mystery to them. 
Dopplers have been getting worse each week but miracle of miracles he has grown!!!!!!! Now measuring in at about 3lb 6oz :)

I'm due another scan tomorrow, standard procedure of wait and see. I will either be having a baby tomorrow or sent home until next week with a see how things go motto
It's tough but I am over the moon he's made it to 32 weeks :)

My consultant would love to get me to 34 weeks but realistically looking at 33.
She has been fab, got the fetal medicine expert in the south east looking after me at east Surrey hospital

What are your babies measuring?
Cheska - what hospital are you at and how are you finding your care?

Oh and have you guys had steroid injections? I had them at 30 weeks and although it was a terrifying reality check it also helped to put my mind at ease


----------



## hello_kitty

I was just wondering do you ladies get regular growth scans to measure baby? Is it mandatory regardless of past pregnancy history or do you get extra scans because you had pre eclampsia in the past? I'm just wondering because last time I went to my doc at 26 weeks he never checked baby's growth...or maybe he does but just doesnt say anything. I went into preterm labor due to bacterial infection though, so it was out of the blue. They are just treating my pregnancy as a "normal" pregnancy so I dont get any extra treatment.

I delivered my son at 32+1 weeks last time, so I am counting down to that milestone.


----------



## Dinah93

I get extra scans because I had pre-e. One of the pre-pre-e warning signs is your fluid starts to drop, the baby starts to slow down in its growth, then the flow through the cord might become less than perfect, growth slows down some more etc, it's a good way for the doctors to see how happy the baby is in there and to tell with a few weeks warning if things are starting to go downhill. Most pre-e babies are small for their dates and many are IUGR. From the sounds of it your little one made an early apperance due to a sudden and random incident, so doing scans wouldn't tell them anything as it isn't something that develops over a long enough time to impact on the growth x


----------



## LittleMum

I have scans cos of previous pre e, growth scans started at 28 weeks (normally you have just two scans at 12 and 20 weeks). During my 28 week scan they picked up problems with my placenta / cord but I have absolutely no signs of pre e this time as no protein in urine and BP is 110/66 :)

If I hadn't had pre e with DD tho then this problem wouldn't of been picked up and as I have no symptoms the worst would of probably happened eventually :(


----------



## Cheska

Dinah is your next growth scan this Friday? Have you had your bp checked in between appointments? How you feeling?


----------



## Dinah93

oops post!


----------



## Cheska

Has someone said that to you hon?


----------



## Dinah93

Sorry no, that was me being completely out of it yesterday, that was meant for another forum entirely. I tend to get myself very worked up before a scan and I don't necessarily make much sense! Growth scan is today, see consultant tomorrow. Just praying it's all okay, at least I'll know today and have time to compose myself to know what I want to ask by tomorrow. Of course it could be wildly reassuring and I can just relax.... I don't know who I'm trying to convince with that one. Checking my own bp and protein at home every day. BP is swinging a lot, anywhere from 148/108-125/91 in a day is normal. Thankfully no protein yet. How are things going with you?


----------



## Dinah93

Scan went well! Little guy is measuring where he should be, blood pressure has also been great today at 115/87 which is the lowest for about a month so I think the methyldopa is finally starting to work. See the consultant tomorrow and I'm hoping he'll say 'see you in 2 weeks' which will be 28+1 - the day after my DD was born, once I can get past that point I'm going to be insufferably happy.


----------



## Cheska

That's a great update to read! I'm so pleased everything was looking tickety boo. 

I felt the same with 33+1 (when ds was born) being a milestone for me. And it's that day tomorrow. So I'm feeling much calmer. Even if things start going 'off' now my anxiousness is much better.

Growth scan at 10am....feel about 75% sure they will keep me in and deliver next week....


----------



## Dinah93

Hey love, how was your scan? What makes you think they'd keep you in to deliver? As you say, even if they keep you in you're further than last time and you know what to expect x

My consultant said he'd see me in two weeks, and he's confident the baby won't come before then. He actually said its surprising this one is going so well so far. We clearly have different definitions of 'so well' but im glad he thinks I'll get past where I did last time. He told me to call him if my blood pressure rises again so we can up the tablets again.


----------



## Cheska

A few reasons.... They checked some blood vessels at 23 weeks which were looking similar to what they did with ds, one was showing a possible notch. The growth had started slow on the growth scan previously. The doctor had wrote in my notes steroids? Prepared for delivery. And my bp seems to have been creeping and if I had any protein in my urine they wouldn't let me go. 

Any way.....
Delighted to say, my little pumpkin has grown - a whole two weeks worth. Est weight 4lb 4oz which is more then ds when he came home!! Did a little hop skip and a jump on my way out. Feel like I'm walking on air, literally cannot believe I'm at home. Couldn't sleep cos I was so excited. Got to go Monday to check bp and protein. But I'm wondering if ill possibly get to 35 weeks. Might be wishful thinking and don't want to get my hopes up too much but got to think positive right!?


----------



## Dinah93

That's good news, hope you get more today. 

After a week of nice readings around 135/95 bp has been 140/110 or higher all weekend and I'm awake at 4 am due to a headache. Very worried and I don't get why it's gone this high when just Friday it was fine. Emailed my consultant yesterday but no reply so I think I'm going to have to do what I fear most and go to day assessment today.


----------



## Cheska

I know it's easier said then done but try to relax. Chances are the headaches just a regular headache and it's just a coincidence. Your doing the right thing though getting checked out. Plus sounds like your meds need looking at. 

Keeping everything crossed for you and little one let me know how you get on. 

Community midwife is coming to me today.


----------



## Cheska

Hope your ok! Xx


----------



## Dinah93

BP was 160/117 so it was a high bp headache, but no protein thank God. My consultant is on holiday for a week so a registrar has thrown 10mg of nifedipine into my tablet mix... not sure on that one but I'm prepared to be convinced. If it hasn't gone down in 2 days I'll be going back. 

How was the midwife?


----------



## Cheska

Was told if I had protein and or bp 150/100 or higher I had tone admitted. It was 150/102 luckily a little lower when she took it on me lying down. No protein so managing to avoid a hospital stay so far. 

Do you know if your nifedipine is slow release? That's the only tablets I'm on. I know you said they didn't really agree with you though.


----------



## Dinah93

Yeah it's slow release, it's a very small dose though and made no difference so today they've upped the methyldopa too. Nifedipine can give me migraines but I didn't get one today thankfully, although my brain did 'squeak' this morning which is a very odd sensation/noise! My threshold for going to the hospital is 150/110, admitted if I have that and protein, or if it stays at that for 4+ hours. My consultant is used to me from the last pregnancy and knows I'm over 140/100 every single day at this point, but not all the time, personally I wish they'd try to keep it lower than they do. I'm now on 400mg labetalol 4x a day, 500mg methyldopa 2x a day, 75mg aspirin once a day, and 10mg nifedipine once a day. Still significantly better than this point in my last pregnancy when I was on the same labetalol, 20mg x3 of nifedipine and 750mg methyldopa 4x a day.


----------



## Cheska

Gosh sounds like your rattling. 

Methyldopa did not do anything for me. 
I'm on 40g nifedipine 3x's a day. Bp was ok today and no protein. 
At least another couple of days for baby to bake.

When you next at the hospital?


----------



## jandksmommy

Didn't want to read and run :). Just wanted to say that I am so glad you ladies found each other here. What you are both going through is super stressful and it helps so much to have someone else to talk to who KNOWS what you are dealing with. Best of luck ladies, I will be thinking of you and your babies.


----------



## Dinah93

Brilliant news that baby gets a few more days. Thrilled for you. 

I'm not sure methyldopa does much for me either. Do you get any side effects from nifedipine? I feel like I have flu, really hot, so achy across my shoulders and neck, feel sick. I've felt like this since Tuesday, only started on Monday so I'm hoping its the nifedipine rather than signs of pre-e.

1 week or 7 days or 168 hours or 10,000 minutes until I'm the most pregnant I've ever been.


----------



## LittleMum

I had my growth scan yesterday, baby is still measuring well but Doppler readings are bad again, amniotic fluid is down loads (only one main pocket left and that's by his feet reading a 7) and my BP has gone up to 112/81 (normally 99/67)
Had a bit of a head ache yesterday but today it's agony :(
Seeing nurse tomorrow for another check and scan next Tuesday. They're hoping to get me to 37 weeks but my god my head hurts ouchy


----------



## Cheska

Awh you will start to relax a bit more in 1 week or 7 days or 168 hours or 10,000 minutes I promise. I still keep having to pinch myself about it. 

I didn't get any side effects I don't think. I've been on it prior to conceiving ds and then stayed on it as we thought we would like a close age gap and I didn't want my meds being messed about with too much at the start of a new pregnancy. So been on it since aug 11. Have you read about the side effects!? 
When I started labetalol I got a really itchy scalp like something was crawling under my skin. My body must have just got used to it as it did stop. Was one of the things mentioned on the leaflet. 

I'm at the hospital tomorrow so feeling a bit nervous again! X

Littlemum sorry to hear about the flow and fluid. Is little one still very active? How much is he weighing in at now?


----------



## Dinah93

Sorry to hear about your scan littlemum, I'd get the headache checked out but fingers crossed maybe it's dehydration from the heat? 

How was the hospital Cheska? 

I was back in on Friday as bp still too high, and my consultant came in for the day so he told me to pop down and see him. I was really scared as I was 27+1, which is the gestation at which I was admitted with DD and didn't get out until I'd had her. However it went well, no protein, bp was 140/98 (good for me) but it was the morning, and it's often at 150/110 or higher at night. So he decided to up the labetalol to 400mg 5x a day (no longer possible to do even spacings and get a good nights sleep :() and to put the methyldopa up from 2x 500mg to 3x 500mg. Seems to have worked as most of my readings have been around 130/96 since then, and I even had a 106/89 today (wow did I feel dizzy when that was happening! Those numbers need a bigger gap!). Best part was they did blood tests on Monday and my results were in, and he described them as 'perfectly normal' - so no signs of things going off. I can live with the high bp, it's the pre-e/HELLP that scares the pants off me. He measured the bump too, but said I'm really hard to measure and if I hadn't had a growth scan a week earlier he'd have sent me for one as he really couldn't tell where I was at. So feeling a lot happier now bp is down in the 90s again, and my blood results aren't showing signs of going doolally. My 30 week goal seems to be within sight and that's just amazing to me. 4 days till DD was born, 5 days till I'm the most pregnant I've ever been, 18 days to 30 weeks and the home straight. Hang in there little man!

Even starting to think about the birth now. After 30 weeks I have the option of induction if I'm stable enough, or if I go full term I can think about vbac instead of elcs. I was sure I wanted the natural birth at the start, but I think it's very likely they'd want me to have an epidural and I'm not sure I think it's better to labour without knowing it and being told when to push compared to the c-section. I think I'm going to put off thinking about it until 34 weeks or so when the end really is in sight!


----------



## Cheska

Hi dinah! 

So pleased your bp seems to be a bit lower and stable. Can't wait for you to get past your dd's gestation. It's a nice feeling and I think you will start t relax more. 

I'm still going!! Can't believe it. When I woke up on Saturday I felt like I had won the lottery. Keep having to pinch myself. Next.... Community midwife should be coming tomo to check bp and urine. Assuming that's ok next is another growth scan Friday when I'll be 35+1 exactly 2 weeks after ds's gestation xx


----------



## Cheska

How you doing dinah? 

Have you got a growth scan tomorrow?


----------



## Dinah93

How was the midwife? 

Nope my scan is Friday too - but tomorrow I'm 28+0 - when I had DD so I'm going to be one very intolerable happy person. 

BP rising again on an evening, 150/112 tonight, but it has been a long day and I'm pretty dehydrated. DD started being incredibly sick at lunchtime, took her to the doctors as she was quite lethargic and just not herself, and turns out she has a really nasty ear infection, so there has been lots of cuddles in between showers to clean off the toddler puke - lovely!


----------



## Cheska

Good - my bp was 142/86 very good for me. And urine clear of protein. 

I did mean Friday! Thought it was thurs yesterday (baby brain)!

What times your appt? 

Hope your little one is feeling better today. It's awful when they aren't well !


----------



## Dinah93

9am, glad to get it out the way. The scan department is actually closed all day for training and a deep clean, but they were nice and agreed to let me in first thing rather than have to come in today for the scan and tomorrow to see the consultant, which is what happened last month. This is the first scan I haven't been really nervous about, which is odd since I've never been this pregnant before.


----------



## Cheska

I felt the same after I got past ds's birth gestation! I have been expecting them to keep me in every time I go but quite chilled about it as I know this one is already bigger. 

Wishing you lots of luck. I'm sure everything will be good. Look forward to your update!


----------



## Dinah93

Not good news. A lot of resistance through the cord and +1 protein. Bloods taken to confirm if pre-e is there and if so how bad, but I've been given steroids to mature the baby's lungs and the likelyhood is he'll need to be delivered in the next few days. Really upset and shocked, can't believe how quickly it's turned considering I feel fine.


----------



## Dinah93

I feel fine because I don't have pre-e!!!!!! I may have told my consultant I loved him when he called to tell me the blood test results were normal. He was quite surprised to be honest, but it's great news. While the flow still isn't good, it's something he expected to happen at some point, so we're now on twice weekly scans and protein tests, and praying hard that things improve or at least stay the same and little (very little!) man can keep on cooking. Go baby!


----------



## Cheska

Keeping everything crossed for you and little man x hope you can keep him in a bit longer then a few days! What is his est weight.


----------



## Dinah93

915g on Friday, I have another scan tomorrow. It looks like the resistance is _just_ what they consider to be resistance rather than absent flow, so if it's increased any more tomorrow I'm going to be admitted I think. In some ways that scares me more than having another 28 weeker, DD is so used to being with me all the time, and DH is talking about getting his mother come and stay with her while I'm in hospital. Nice in theory but DD hasn't seen this woman since October and has only met her 3 times in her life, how is she going to take to mama vanishing and a stranger being in her place?


----------



## Cheska

Aw I know :-( it's so difficult having another little one to consider as well. Is there nobody else who she knows a bit more who would step in? I hope they let you go today.


----------



## Dinah93

No change on the scan, which is as good as I can hope for really. So I'm free until at least Friday (29+1). My blood tests are still all reassuringly normal too, just wish there was anything I could do to improve the cord flow. I'm just glad nothing got worse, it suggests maybe I can hold on here for a little while rather than it being a definite downhill slope. 

Busy day today, whooping cough vaccine, 28 week midwife appointment, dr visit as I seem to have DDs ear infection, acupuncture appointment... this taking it easy thing that worked so well all weekend isn't getting so much of a look in today.


----------



## Cheska

Dinah93 said:


> No change on the scan, which is as good as I can hope for really. So I'm free until at least Friday (29+1). My blood tests are still all reassuringly normal too, just wish there was anything I could do to improve the cord flow. I'm just glad nothing got worse, it suggests maybe I can hold on here for a little while rather than it being a definite downhill slope.
> 
> Busy day today, whooping cough vaccine, 28 week midwife appointment, dr visit as I seem to have DDs ear infection, acupuncture appointment... this taking it easy thing that worked so well all weekend isn't getting so much of a look in today.

Yeh hopefully! As long as baby is happy they will leave him won't they? I'm keeping everything crossed you get to a week on Friday and he's done some growing. Come on baby!!

Ooh whooping cough vaccine.... I wasn't impressed with that for a few days afterwards. I only had mine last weds.

I can't believe how far we are getting in terms of growth. It's more than I ever imagined I would get with any pregnancy. Went to midwife this morning and she got a ++protein in my sample, so spent about 5hours in triage at the hospital. My urine was clear there though :shrug: bp is increasing though. I think they need to add some more meds in but they haven't suggested anything. I might on Friday.


----------



## Dinah93

Just noticed my sig and realised 29 weeks tomorrow - 8 days to goal!!! 

BP has actually been coming down the last few days, this morning it was 115/83, which is really low for me for the last 2 months or so. Me being me I now worry it dropping is a problem! Little man has been very quiet the last day or two, but I had a midwife check yesterday and she said his heart rate was perfect. 

I think they leave him in until they see absent flow, at which point the plan will be daily scans and yank him out as soon as reverse flow is seen, or at 32 weeks whichever is sooner. I see the consultant Friday so I'm going to ask him to spell out my plan to me then. 

All my appointments yesterday were a bit of a shambles, because of the ear infection they nearly wouldn't give me the vaccine, then I had to wait nearly 2 hours for it and by that point I was running late to the midwife and hadn't drunk anything all day so I couldn't give a sample. Acupuncturist cancelled as she was poorly, on one hand I was glad as I was shattered, on the other I could really have done with it as the doctor said yes I have an ear infection, in fact there is evidence of both a viral and bacterial infection, but I'm a big girl and just have to tough it out, so I'm hardly drinking or eating anything as swallowing hurts so much which I know is bad for the baby... argh! Just want someone to take my ear ache away. 

Sorry to hear about the protein but at least it was clear at hospital, must have been very worrying though. Have they given a plan for delivery dates yet ie will they look to deliver at 37 weeks or just let you keep going as far as your body wants to go? 

Have decided if I make it to 30 weeks I'm going to book a photoshoot for DD and I to get some pics of us and bump to surprise as a gift to hubby, seems like a nice way to celebrate reaching our milestone and the shoot is only about £40. I'm a bit nervous as I'm very self conscious and also booking something even a week in advance seems like tempting fate, but I'd love a nice picture of me with a proper bump and DD, just because I never thought I'd manage it really!

DD's due date was 18th June, which would make me 29+6.... I'm convinced that's when he's coming.


----------



## Cheska

It was just quite stressful with the wait, had to take ds with me and he was shattered but wouldn't sleep. The hospital is about an hour away from me too so also had the travelling zzzzz. 

They really need to sort me out tomorrow! 

All I know is they won't let me go past 38 weeks. But they think my bp will go haywire before then anyway. When they mentioned 37-38 weeks at the beginning I just sort of ignored it as I thought there is no chance. I can't believe it's in sight

I'm no doctor and don't know you and different people medically but I can't help feeling your bp could have been better controlled. When I went for pre conception advice before we had ds my consultant told me I will run high as my body is used to it and I would feel really bad if it was low. The aim was to keep it within 10 on the bottom line. But the most important thing was to avoid it swinging as that's what can affect the functioning of the placenta. 

Any way - I'm pleased 30 weeks is in sight for you and prey blood flow can stay the same and your little man can have a chance of becoming a bigger little man while he is in mummy's tummy. That's a lovely idea for the photo shoot!! Book it if you get a thumbs up tomorrow!


----------



## Cheska

Good luck to you today. Hang on in there little man! X


----------



## RcdM

Just got done catching up on this thread! Dinah I remember you from another thread about recurring pre-e and reading about your first experience. Congratulations on making it further already! 

I don't know if you remember me at all but I had pre-e with my first and had to have her at 30 weeks. But my pre-e came out of no where, bp was fine all along until one day, it came up a little high at a dr appt, was told to come back in a week to recheck. 3 or 4 days later woke up with blurry vision, super high bp, +++ urine... had my dd 2 days later! 

I was definitely worried about having another although I never wanted dd to be an only child. So it was worth it to me to have another, and especially knowing ahead of time to be proactive about it, I felt like I was ready to try again. Dr says there's probably a higher chance of getting it again since I got it so early last time, but that of course there's no way to know. I have my own bp monitor at home and today at 23 weeks I haven't had any issues whatsoever. Which I mean, yes that's good, but we're also still 7 weeks away from when issues started happening the first time, so who knows. I'm just taking my low dose aspirin. 

I at least feel much more educated and prepared this time around. Last time felt like such a chaotic and crazy mess and I had no idea what was happening. 

I will say that I was more worried earlier on, but I will tell you I have prayed A LOT about it and I feel good. Everything about this pregnancy has been so different so I'm hoping that means good things. I even told God while I was praying that I would be happy to go to 42 weeks and have the worst heartburn and be the most uncomfortable ever if it means I don't get pre-e again lol. Although I'm getting an elective c-section so I guess I won't really go that far over. 

Anyway, I hope all is well for you ladies, it sounds like you're all already in better places than with your previous so that's great news! I feel the exact same about getting past the first milestone - when I'm 31 weeks, I will want to throw a party!


----------



## Dinah93

Benjamin Alan arrived on Friday 13th June at 2.20pm by emcs. Doppler scan Friday showed reverse flow through the cord so he was delivered 2 hours later. Weighs 2lb 3oz. So far he's done really well, off the vent and onto cpap already. Will try to add a picture when only discharged from hospital.


----------



## 4 boys

Congratulations :flower:

I've not had chance t read through your post but my thoughts are with you..
I've been exactly where you are my sons were 34wks, 28wks, 26 wks,36wk( had cervical stitch with him) and life with prem babies is tough but as long as your baby is here you just pray :winkwink:

I battled through pregnancys and just had to be strong and hope and pray all would be ok but it has ups and downs :hugs:

Will pop back on :hugs:

Love to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## RcdM

Congratulations Dinah!! Hope your little one does well, I'll be praying for you guys!


----------



## Cheska

Congrats on your baby boy dinah. Shocked to hear he I already here but sounds like he's doing really well. Hope the nicu journey is as smooth as can be for you all. 
How are you doing/feeling? 


RcdM congratulations on your pregnancy, hope you get to the heartburn, feeling huge stage! I, to the disbelief of myself and the doctors have. It's so awful yet so nice. Keep us updated on how you get on!


----------



## sethsmummy

Dinah93 said:


> Benjamin Alan arrived on Friday 13th June at 2.20pm by emcs. Doppler scan Friday showed reverse flow through the cord so he was delivered 2 hours later. Weighs 2lb 3oz. So far he's done really well, off the vent and onto cpap already. Will try to add a picture when only discharged from hospital.

Congratulations hun! so sorry you've had another preemie but well done for getting a week further :hugs: Im so glad hes doing so well. lots of love hun xx


----------



## jandksmommy

Congrats Dinah!!! Sending positive thoughts to your little Benjamin. So glad to hear he is doing so well. Take care of yourself in the next few months. It is difficult with a little one at home and one in hospital but you can do this... everyday he will grow and get stronger and before you know it, he will be home :).


----------



## lanaross

Friday the 13th? He will be the luckiest boy ever xxx (I know two people born on Friday 13th, one is a millionaire, not kidding, the other one is just super lucky) :) Beautiful name too! Congrats and sending all the hugs your way xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Here's Ben. The three photos are him first born being wheeled up to the nicu, at 4 days old having his first cuddle, and at 7 days old free of most of his tubes having a good stretch. He continues to do well, he's been moved to high dependency now and if he can tolerate his feeds for the next 6 days he'll officially be considered just a feeder grower and unlikely to have any major complications. 

https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/317_zps91414b28.jpghttps://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/2014-06-17123809_zps702dabc8.jpg
https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/20140618_121608_zps5f01175a.jpg


----------



## Cheska

Dinah he's gorgeous!!! The bottom picture is especially cute. I'm 
So pleased you've been able to have cuddles. Sounds like a tough little cookie. Thank you for sharing him with us. Hope your feeling well xx


----------



## Dinah93

I'm doing okay, still bleeding quite heavily and I seem to have damaged a ligament either during surgery or while trying to move afterwards so still walking with difficulty. A lot more relaxed now my mother in law is back in Ireland though.


----------



## Cheska

Haha I can imagine your are. Are you still in hospital or home? Sorry to hear about the ligament damage, it's difficult enough to recover anyway without something added in the mix. Bens little baggy skin on his legs remind me of ds when he was born. His feeds still going well? 

I'm booked in for Tuesday. Two more sleeps x


----------



## Dinah93

Hey hon, how are you doing? 

I'm home now, came home on Tuesday so only had to stay 4 nights. Would have been 3 but I couldn't get a breast pump delivered over the weekend. 

Ben is still doing fairly well. It looks like he may need to go back on oxygen as he's desatting a bit, however his nurse thinks he's eager to try oral feeding so we're going to try him at the breast hopefully tomorrow - he'll only be 31+0 so I'm not sure it's going to go well, but worth a shot.


----------



## Cheska

I am good thanks. Had Finn Tuesday, we came home weds. Something I never though would ever happen. Placenta must have been so much better than my previous two babies. 

How did the breast feeding go? You doing ok with the pumping? What does Ben weigh now?


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats dinah! So pleased to hear he is doing well! He looks adorable! 

Congrats to you too cheska! What week were you when you had Finn? I'm currently 34+3 and trying to make it to 35 weeks or longer.


----------



## RcdM

Congrats Cheska!! It must be so nice to be able to go home so early and bring your lo with you! 

Dinah, hope things are going well for you! I'm surprised they are going to try feeding so soon, but that's great! My dd started around 34 weeks gest and was able to go home a week later. She did really well and only fell asleep a few times. Hope you're doing well yourself too with healing and everything! :)


----------



## Cheska

37+5 kitty, congrats on your pregnancy. How early was Zachary? What were the reasons for his early appearance? 

Thanks rcd. It's like a dream cos I never imagined it could happen. Felt a bit shipped out would have liked another night of hospital care after a major op but it was also nice to be home. Congratulations on your bump too. Hope your both enjoying pregnancy as much as possible x


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations on baby Finn - so pleased you got to take him home with you. 

Had a few bumps here, Ben's tummy got very swollen the other morning so they've stopped all feeds for 4 days as he has suspected nec. Waiting to hear back from the head of radiology if he thinks today's xray is normal and we can start back on them... back down to 0.5ml/hr. He was up to 13ml/2hrs and tolerating it really well until they decided to add fortifier in - then within 24 hours he was sick and bloated. So the other option is he has a milk protein intolerance - so his neonatologist is putting in a request for human milk fortifier rather than the standard cows milk, if he's approved that'll mean Ben is the first baby in the UK to get this stuff.


----------



## hello_kitty

Cheska you were able to make it full term then! That is so great! Zachary came at 32+1 weeks. I went into labor at 31+6 they were able to stop it for awhile but as soon as they weaned me off the meds I started dilating and had to deliver him. It was due to a bacterial infection. This time doc says I have a short cervix that could result in preterm labor. 

Dinah sorry about Finn not feeling well. I hope he'll feel better soon and will get the human mill fortifier.


----------



## shobbs

Just wanted to give some advice I had a 28 week premie last year and was a little tripper at the start off ventilator and Cpap by day 2. By 14 days old he was put on milk fortifier to help gain weight etc but this made his tummy huge and suspected NEC. Please research the fortifier as I've read a few stories about this and refused to give it to my son.


----------



## Dinah93

Thanks Shobbs, we're building up on feeds again but yes I've done a lot of reading the last few days and I'm completely unconvinced that fortifier is worth it, between introducing cows protein so early increasing allergies and the fact that fortifier completely kills off the anti-bacterial agents in breast milk and makes them susceptible to all kinds of additional infections, plus the fact in studies it's led to only a marginal increase in weight gain, and they can use separate supplements for the vitamins and minerals that are needed.... we're planning to be firm that we want to refuse fortifier. Can I ask did your little one end up with a cows milk intolerance or was it literally just an early reaction to fortifer?


----------



## shobbs

He was breast feed up until we left the unit (11 weeks old) then put onto nutriprem 2, he would only tolerate small regular feeds at first and when I started weening he would have a tolerance to yogurts so kept reintroducing it along with any dairy etc. that was our only issue. He is now a tiny 16 month old that will eat anything and everything. The doctors and I had a meeting regarding the fortifier and decided not to reintroduce as he showed signs of NEC. They said that if your baby has a reaction from the fortifier from the first time they had it they will not reintroduce as it's highly likely to happen again. We were very lucky x


----------



## Cheska

How are you and Ben dinah? 

Hello kitty you made it to full term!? Xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Cheska said:


> How are you and Ben dinah?
> 
> Hello kitty you made it to full term!? Xx

Sadly, I did not! Only 1.5 weeks away! He came at 35+3 weighing 6 lbs 5 oz and 19 inch. He stayed in the hospital nursery for 10 days the last 3 days was for routine monitoring to make sure he doesnt develop further problems. The morning that I went into labor I was thinking "darn it! I'm only less than 2 weeks away from term!" 

He's 5 weeks tomorrow and last time I checked weighed over 9 lbs so I am happy.


----------



## hello_kitty

This is a pic of him!
 



Attached Files:







Jayden 3.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cheska

Awh bless he's gorgeous, all that hair! 9lb around his due date is amazing, he was a good weight for his gestation wasn't he! Good job feeding him up mama. 

What does his big brother think of him?


----------



## hello_kitty

Cheska said:


> Awh bless he's gorgeous, all that hair! 9lb around his due date is amazing, he was a good weight for his gestation wasn't he! Good job feeding him up mama.
> 
> What does his big brother think of him?

Thank you! Yes people at the hospital said he looked like a little termie! His brother absolurely loves him keep showering him with kisses and recentky has tried to "feed" him. He'd take the bottle that baby just finished and put it in his mouth when baby statted sucking he'd pull it out and repeat. Its fun to watch!


----------

